# Trail Camera Pictures



## BassFishing123

I just thought I would make a thread for everyone to post there trail camera pictures! Also list the camera that was used!


----------



## AlanC




----------



## pipefitter42




----------



## sirwalleye




----------



## Dan




----------



## kparrott154

^^ I have 2 pictures of him.









This is the first picture of have of this guy.


----------



## AlanC

Nice catch on the bobcat..


----------



## kparrott154

AlanC said:


> Nice catch on the bobcat..


Here are both pictures I have of him. I was pretty surprised to get one picture of him let alone two.


----------



## Bassthumb

Cool thread. I'm not a hunter but enjoy the pictures.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AlanC

_I've gotten a couple pics of one but both are night shots. Not as clear as yours_


----------



## AlanC

One of my favorites....


----------



## Misdirection

AlanC said:


> One of my favorites....


Doe on point!


----------



## cbranig161

using a moultrie a-5 I think it is


----------



## BassFishing123

This was from last year


----------



## AlanC

I'm pretty sure I saw this guy today and his rack was a bit nicer and still in velvet. Hopefully he'll check out the trophy rock tonight. (Oh yeah, this is from last year.)


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

A few we've gotten recently. All coverts.


----------



## s hook




----------



## BassFishing123

I'm starting to get get buck fever!


----------



## Austpetruska10

This was last years rut in Lorain at my dads


----------



## Dan

Austpetruska10 said:


> This was last years rut in Lorain at my dads


Nice drop tine buck!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Some more from this week's pull. A bug boy we dubbed "mysterious 10" shows back up 2 miles from where his sheds were found. 









Mysterious 10


----------



## dsoy28

Couple bucks hittin the block


----------



## dsoy28

..


----------



## AlanC

dsoy28 said:


> ..


Nice ones..


----------



## tootall71

Got him coming in around 6 p.m. every other day or so. Hopefully September 26th is one of them!


----------



## Monark22

10 I been wAtching since last fall. His number has been called this year!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Wow, the caliber of deer some have the opportunity to watch and hunt here is incredible. I think I'd crap my pants if I had a picture of one even close to comparable!


----------



## dsoy28

EyeCatchEm said:


> Wow, the caliber of deer some have the opportunity to watch and hunt here is incredible. I think I'd crap my pants if I had a picture of one even close to comparable!



Trust me eyecatchem, those boys will be nowhere to be found come sept 26, I just think it was cool to get their picture.


----------



## dsoy28




----------



## catfishhunterjames

EyeCatchEm said:


> Wow, the caliber of deer some have the opportunity to watch and hunt here is incredible. I think I'd crap my pants if I had a picture of one even close to comparable!


I think I get more enjoyment of going and checking the cam and hoping he is on there or just something. I have not decided where I want to hunt but I have a new neighbor and hear he is a big bow hunter.


----------



## AlanC

And sometimes you get cute..


----------



## willthethrill77

Here are a couple we got on camera in southern ohio.


----------



## jray

this ones got me fired up


----------



## kparrott154

You all have some studs! I hope you get them


----------



## golian

I hope to see these guys this fall. Just put the feeder and camera back up!!!! I already had my buck in the freezer when these boys showed up on a daily basis....


----------



## catfishhunterjames

My latest picture


----------



## Texican

Couple of pictures from last year


----------



## BassFishing123

I'm really liking this thread. Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Shaun69007

Here are my 2 favs from a couple years ago


----------



## jamesbalog

got a late start on cams, just put them out two weeks ago. im going to pull the cards tonight and hopefully ill have something to post.

Only saw one good mature buck last year but a lot of 2-3 year olds, hoping a few of them blew up


----------



## starcraft36

Got this guy on camera a couple times.


----------



## Gone Wishin

Not nearly as good as some of you guys but it's 50 yards from my back door and that excites me.


----------



## winchesters/diesel

It's amazing if you go a few years and let them grow I have a bachelor pad over.


----------



## cbranig161

Checked my cams after about a month the buck only stopped by for one night. The 2 coyotes hung around for a couple days.


----------



## Snook

Some of the bucks folks have posted on here are absolute hogs! Booners no doubt! Good luck in your pursuit hunting them guys!
Awesome trail cam photos!


----------



## catfishhunterjames

New buck. He look a little young to me but his safe less I get really hungry.


----------



## erik

just got a camera couple weeks ago and put up feeder 2 weeks ago-no big bucks yet. heres a couple pics i got. so far i ilke the moultrie 5.0 gen 2 camera


----------



## jamesbalog

Pulled my cards a week ago and nothing good on them. I only run two cams and one of them i set too high and only picked up the top of the heads of the deer. Only two smaller bucks on cam so far, a 6 and an 8. A lot of different does and fawns though.Going to go back tonight or tomorrow and pull them again and move atleast one of the two

The woods i hunt was timbered a few years back and is a complete jungle this year. Its going to be hard to hunt, i may end up hunting the edge of the cornfield early season and hope to put a few does in the freezer.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Am i doing something wrong!? HAHAHA this is from late lst year hopefully their still around


----------



## pipefitter42

EYEFISHER2 said:


> Am i doing something wrong!? HAHAHA this is from late lst year hopefully their still around


Quit using fruit loops for bait!


----------



## Shaun69007

Hard to see but picked this guy up last weekend.


----------



## eyecatchum2

I want to see this bruiser this year.


----------



## Dan

Some really nice bucks guys. Nothing exceptional on the cameras for me so far just a few bucks that need a little more time. Heres another one of those bucks.


----------



## Shaun69007

Almost looks like a coyote walking behind it.


----------



## kparrott154

I finally got what looks like a nice buck, it's hard to tell. I know it's not the best picture but it looks like he has good time length. I hope I can see him in daylight, in range this season.











I got some pictures of this bachelor group, the buck in the middle facing the camera has got some character.


----------



## miked913

pretty cool same deer same spot almost same day 3 years apart. He is at least 7 now!


----------



## catfishhunterjames

The night before bow season...


----------



## Shaun69007

Finally got our ghost in the darkness....


----------



## Scum_Frog

wondering what he kept looking at behind him....lol!


----------



## miked913

passed this deer Saturday evening, he spent better part of the last hour in bow range.







can pass when you're waiting for this one to show up!


----------



## bradley4

Pass or shoot? This is a buck we call "9er" he doesn't skip a beat. This guy is in front of the camera consistently every single morning at 7am. He's nothing special, but I would say 3 year old?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

If you're confident he won't be shot by someone else this year,I'd pass a yr or two more.There's always a chance of him dying other ways but that's any deer.


----------



## miked913

He may be 3 but I would lean towards a great 2yo with a lot of potential. If there are better deer I would definitely hold off being the 3rd day of a season that's over 4 months long. Good luck


----------



## Lowerider1029

Looks like a 2 and a half year old deer to me, depends if you need the meat or not. I would let him grow, will be a real beauty in a couple years. It is completely up to you if you shoot him or not, but i know i would absolutely understand if you do. Good Luck !


----------



## Guest

From last year. This is 2nd year of feeder and camera. All I got on cam were does and a turkey. Shot one late season. Nothing so far this year.


----------



## Triton99

Pulled this bruiser off the card today.


----------



## miked913

That's a stud 99 good luck!


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Can't tell if this is a new buck or the previous on I have posted. Thought I would post it.


----------



## miked913

I have been wondering what happened to this buck. I found his sheds in the spring and have had no sign of him until this week.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

We got "captain hook" on our new monarch images custom homebrew camera. All of these pictures turned out amazing.


----------



## Guest

bradley4 said:


> Pass or shoot? This is a buck we call "9er" he doesn't skip a beat. This guy is in front of the camera consistently every single morning at 7am. He's nothing special, but I would say 3 year old?
> View attachment 194693



Pass


----------



## Guest

Triton99 said:


> Pulled this bruiser off the card today.
> View attachment 194810



Pass....LOL


----------



## Bluewalleye

Miked, that is some kool history on that monster brow buck....


----------



## Kaiser878




----------



## Big Chief

Hey Kaiser that's a freakin stud!!


----------



## Bluewalleye

wow kaiser that is a booner there... I hope you get a chance to see that monster while hunting


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Kaiser878 said:


>


Ehh I'd pass, he's probably about 70" if you're lucky! Haha, hope you get to take a picture with him and I'd like to hear the score!


----------



## Kaiser878

EyeCatchEm said:


> Ehh I'd pass, he's probably about 70" if you're lucky! Haha, hope you get to take a picture with him and I'd like to hear the score!


I killed him the second day.... unfortunately I didn't find him for a few days. First time in my life I have ever had this happen. Sickening feeling. But I tagged him, as it was only the right thing to do. I owed it to him... he grossed 161


EyeCatchEm said:


> Ehh I'd pass, he's probably about 70" if you're lucky! Haha, hope you get to take a picture with him and I'd like to hear the score!


----------



## pipefitter42

Kaiser878 said:


> I killed him the second day.... unfortunately I didn't find him for a few days. First time in my life I have ever had this happen. Sickening feeling. But I tagged him, as it was only the right thing to do. I owed it to him... he grossed 161


Bummer! Way to be persistent and see it through, glad you found him. Better that than never knowing. Will still make a helluva skull mount!


----------



## turkey guy 88

This drop time guy decided to show up this week


----------



## Kaiser878




----------



## Misdirection




----------



## Junebug2320

Lorain County. Been holding out since 08 to top my best. Cant tell if this is the same deer, but he's close enough.


----------



## cbranig161

He showed up 2 weeks ago and cam spooked him, came back mid last week, muskingum county.


----------



## Misdirection

My friend in NJ gets visitors all the time. Not allowed to shoot them where he lives.


----------



## miked913

You can have those visitors in Morgan co. Ohio.


----------



## erik

best buck on my camera so far


----------



## ML1187




----------



## bradley4




----------



## wildlife53

The coyotes keep eating my apples. I got a picture of a red fox eating them last year.


----------



## BassFishing123

I feel like I made a famous thread haha. Thanks everyone for posting. It's great to look at everyone's pictures.


----------



## Monark22

10 pt I call lucky


----------



## Bluewalleye

ML1187 said:


>


ML, this is the best picture I have ever seen from a trail camera. That is a great buck for sure. Have you seen him while in the woods yet???


----------



## jamesbalog

Two or three year old??


----------



## miked913

jamesbalog said:


> Two or three year old??
> View attachment 196726


I'd say 3 some neck swelling, thick enough through the chest but still a slim nose not the Roman nose you'd see on a 4+ yr old. Great looking up & comer! Give him a pass if you can he has awesome potential!


----------



## ML1187

Bluewalleye said:


> ML, this is the best picture I have ever seen from a trail camera. That is a great buck for sure. Have you seen him while in the woods yet???


Thanks Blue! He is a heart stopper for sure. Very strange to see a deer of his caliber on his feet during daylight hours around the 21st of Oct! I may have gotten a glimpse of him one other time from the stand but not positive. 

I've found the key to trail cam pics looking their best is mainly camera placement. I place mine on the tree lower than most. I want to be right at nose height and level. 

Another tip is edit your photos ! Cropping the image down can really bring it to life. Play with the explosures and blur settings. Here is another one that I edited ...



And finally same tree same spot 3 years ago. Probably my favorite trail cam photo ever. 



Good luck to you !


----------



## ducky152000

jamesbalog said:


> Two or three year old??
> View attachment 196726


 im guessing a good 2.5 not enough sag in the belly to be a 3.5.


----------



## Gone Wishin

Backyard buck.


----------



## "chillin"

Got a picture of this 8 point. How old is he?


----------



## maizerage

I don't hunt but enjoy looking at all the big deer and other animals that r around Ohio. Great pics


----------



## crjacob90

This guy made it from last year.


----------



## jray

"chillin" said:


> Got a picture of this 8 point. How old is he?


3.5-4.5 I'd say hard to judge because how he is turned


----------



## razu

got this fellow yesterday. On camera that is


----------



## Carpman

This little bugger showed up last week. Have about 10 more pics of him.


----------



## AlanC

Got this bruiser on a cam last year in November..


----------



## turkeyt




----------



## The_Typical_Type

Holy cow! This thread is active! Got some nice buck pics on the trail camera, I'll post them tomorrow.


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames

My latest new buck. Oddly I have hunted everyday 3 of the last 4 days and have not seen a deer while in the stand. I have seen on cam 2 10 points 1 9 point and 6 other smaller buck.


----------



## ML1187




----------



## kparrott154

Some new bucks that decided to show up while I wasn't hunting.


----------



## erik

just call these corn thieves










































View attachment 197634
View attachment 197635
View attachment 197636
View attachment 197637
View attachment 197638
View attachment 197635
View attachment 197636
View attachment 197637
View attachment 197638


----------



## Texican

Corn thieves and waiting in line for your share of the corn


----------



## cbranig161

My backyard every night from 6pm to 2or3am, unfortunately I live in the city and can't hunt.


----------



## EJH

Medina County


----------



## miked913

miked913 said:


> pretty cool same deer same spot almost same day 3 years apart. He is at least 7 now!


Update "old Hank " died this am


----------



## Lundy

Carpman and Razu,

Those are awesome bucks!! Hope it works out for both of you.

A couple of the better bucks I had on camera this past week
The second one I watched on Sunday morning as I was going in to change cards. He is every bit of a 20” spread. I had never seen him before, along with another 5-6 bucks that showed up last week that I had never seen before. I’m sure they showed up from wherever they are from looking for some love. They have been hanging tight to a very thick bedding area that has a high population of resident does. I’m guessing they will head back where they came from when all of the girls are done. I may have to start bowhunting again
















One of the resident does we call Swoosh, we have watched her for 5 years








Very bad pic but is this a bobcat?


----------



## erik

i would say yes on bobcat


----------



## T-180

Looks like a bobcat to me, too. I have gotten just about everything else in Ohio on cam except for one of those ....... well, and a Bigfoot.


----------



## Texican

Had some new bucks show up the last few days


----------



## cbranig161

Had 4 different bucks come in the past 3 days once again can't hunt my backyard unfortunately.


----------



## Flipp

Not a deer but a albino turkey. I thought it was a cool pic n wanted to share it


----------



## tootall71

That's what the call a smokey grey phase turkey. Pretty uncommon around Ohio. Awesome!


----------



## Rocknut

I saw a turkey like that a couple years ago. Have a
picture on one of my computers.


----------



## Rocknut

Here are a couple deer I got with my camera while walking the dog in the last few weeks. Not trail cam pics but still some nice pics.

















Two bucks fighting


















Nice buck but only had my cell phone and it was low light









Pair of bucks


----------



## The_Typical_Type

Here's mine! 










Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lundy

I have had a bunch of new bucks show up the last 10 days, a few will most likely get shot if if they are still around and show themselves next week, who knows.


----------



## SelfTaught

Those are some nice deer Lundy! Nice lil slice of property you have there


----------



## bradley4




----------



## Big Chief

I've been after this one all season. He showed up again Wednesday night.


----------



## ML1187

Big Chief said:


> I've been after this one all season. He showed up again Wednesday night.
> View attachment 198964
> View attachment 198965


First week of November. It never fails. Big boys in daylight. That's a bruiser !


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Buck I been watching made through gun season.


----------



## Scum_Frog

cool that he is making a scrape


----------



## SongDogBuster




----------



## Rocknut

Thats a big coyote. I know he's closer to the trail cam but compared to the deer he's big


----------



## Header

mmThis guy abused the feeder tube ripped down his trail cam, it landed lens up and caught the stand ladder, it's east of Barnesville


----------



## Header

View attachment 199726
mmThis guy abused the feeder tube ripped down his trail cam, it landed lens up and caught him using the stand ladder, it's east of Barnesville


----------



## BassFishing123

Great Pictures everyone


----------



## AlanC

Best Pic I've captured of this guy.


----------

